# What milleage tracking app do you recomend



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm about to hit the road soon. Is there any app you guys recommend for keeping track of mileage for tax purposes? Or does lyft/uber do that for you?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Uber and lyft will track only miles when you have a passenger in the car. I use quickbooks its $5 a month but tracks miles and expenses and helps with taxes.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

I use Intuit Quickbooks Self Employed, which I believe you can get a discount on through Uber or Lyft. It tracks mileage automatically and expenses and so forth.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

I use a free IOS app called Stride Drive


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I use my odometer. I write my mileage down when I start a shift and write down the mileage when I am done with my shift.

Uber only records your mileage while you're on a trip.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

A pocket notebook, transfer to an excel spreadsheet every day.

KISS
Keep
It 
Stupid
Simple

Those apps are dependent on your phone not crashing, it actually working correctly, ect.




for 2016 my deductible mileage while ubering was about 4 times higher than what uber said it was.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> A pocket notebook, transfer to an excel spreadsheet every day.
> 
> KISS
> Keep
> ...


I'm with you on two methods of tracking the data, I keep a manual log of mileage and use an app to ensure I don't lose any mileage due to technological errors. Technology is subject to failure just as a pen is subject to human error, checks and balances per se.

You're comparing apples to apples though, red delicious to red delicious, because that excel spreadsheet is also counting on you not screwing it up, your computer not crashing and/or the file not going corrupt (which happens a lot with Windows programs). I don't think it's keeping it simple by having to transfer the information from one place to the other when the app will print you out an excel spreadsheet, or whatever you chose to put it on, and most apps use log in and cloud storage, so the data is entered and stored simultaneously for your specific account records. IQB could crash and I can still use an online login and see the data is still there, but I have never experienced this. Record keeping can be a lot of work, just don't be lazy about your money. There is no need to strike fear that using an app is worthless though because your data could be lost. You could easily drop a "handy dandy" notebook or forget it somewhere too. What if you get carjacked and can never get that information back? There are millions of things that could go wrong, no reason to dwell on them. The OP is just asking for advice, not to be scared sh*tless about tracking mileage.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm using selfemployed for &5/m tax deductible. It does a great job, but as mentioned above in this thread, it will give you more miles compared to what Uber reports. The reason is (I think, but pls correct me if wrong) that Uber/Lyft records actual miles you drove with a passenger and not the total miles. The selfemplyed app (or any other automated miles tracking app for that matter) cannot split the miles you drove with a passenger from the miles you drove to get to the pickup location and the miles you will drive to pick up the next passenger. hence a discrepancy that IRS won't like. There is this semi-automated free app called Stride that can do that for you. I used it in the past but sometimes I forget to turn on/off the cursor. It happens more frequently than not with me.
Am I right?


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> I'm using selfemployed for &5/m tax deductible. It does a great job, but as mentioned above in this thread, it will give you more miles compared to what Uber reports. The reason is (I think, but pls correct me if wrong) that Uber/Lyft records actual miles you drove with a passenger and not the total miles. The selfemplyed app (or any other automated miles tracking app for that matter) cannot split the miles you drove with a passenger from the miles you drove to get to the pickup location and the miles you will drive to pick up the next passenger. hence a discrepancy that IRS won't like. There is this semi-automated free app called Stride that can do that for you. I used it in the past but sometimes I forget to turn on/off the cursor. It happens more frequently than not with me.
> Am I right?


You are allowed to claim *ALL* miles that you drive while *ONLINE* for Uber. This is whether or not you have a passenger(PAX). The miles that you do not have a PAX are referred to as "dead miles" because you are driving but not producing any income. If you are discarding these miles you may end up paying taxes that you should not be.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks for clarifying appreciated


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I use MileIQ, which I like. There is a free trial, then $5 per month. Well worth it to me. Good app, very good customer service.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ReyesMX6 said:


> I'm with you on two methods of tracking the data, I keep a manual log of mileage and use an app to ensure I don't lose any mileage due to technological errors. Technology is subject to failure just as a pen is subject to human error, checks and balances per se.
> 
> You're comparing apples to apples though, red delicious to red delicious, because that excel spreadsheet is also counting on you not screwing it up, your computer not crashing and/or the file not going corrupt (which happens a lot with Windows programs). I don't think it's keeping it simple by having to transfer the information from one place to the other when the app will print you out an excel spreadsheet, or whatever you chose to put it on, and most apps use log in and cloud storage, so the data is entered and stored simultaneously for your specific account records. IQB could crash and I can still use an online login and see the data is still there, but I have never experienced this. Record keeping can be a lot of work, just don't be lazy about your money. There is no need to strike fear that using an app is worthless though because your data could be lost. You could easily drop a "handy dandy" notebook or forget it somewhere too. What if you get carjacked and can never get that information back? There are millions of things that could go wrong, no reason to dwell on them. The OP is just asking for advice, not to be scared sh*tless about tracking mileage.


https://gsuite.google.com/intl/en_u...AA&gclsrc=ds&dclid=COe1_cKKu9cCFZAphwodqGsG7A

google docs...

The idea is to write it down, and transfer it to your excel sheet daily,

I also use my notebook for taking down my trip logs for the taxi stuff.. still do. I also make notes about anything odd that goes on. I do about a page a day so it fills fast.

Then i copy it onto the company sheet for my city log.

none of that is necessary with uber thou...


----------



## joespug2000 (Sep 1, 2017)

I use stride, get a weekly report. 

One issue is to remember to turn the app on.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

autofill said:


> I use a free IOS app called Stride Drive


I tested the android version and I found it to be buggy and inaccurate. It seems to constantly cut off the end of my trip. Also when I'm not driving for uber it's constantly popping up notifications asking if this is for business and even when I tell it no it keep doing it. I ended up deleting it and using paper and pencil.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Google Sheets....free and it's in app form. Every night, I record my mileage then when I'm at work, I record my earnings plus which rides I earned them on and the amount of rides. Helps to keep track of how X vs XL, Uber vs Lyft, etc....


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

EaglesFan said:


> I'm about to hit the road soon. Is there any app you guys recommend for keeping track of mileage for tax purposes? Or does lyft/uber do that for you?


I use this crazy tech called a notebook and pen.
This year I have five columns:
Date, Start Time, End Time, End Mileage, Start Mileage

Once a month I transfer it to a excel spreadsheet where it automatically calculates the length of the "shift" in minutes and the # of miles per shift. I then also track the percentage of miles driven on the car total and those just for side gigs. I find it helpful to know that I average > 82% of all miles on the car are tax deductible. I am in so many different vehicles, or even just cycling, none of the apps worked out for me. ymmv.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Everlance.
It's really amazing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a side question to this.

Suppose you drive for Uber, Lyft , and pizza delivery.

Now suppose you use different cars from time to time.

Now suppose pizza pays you 37 cents a mile.
Do you only claim 20 cent deduction on pizza ?

Does it matter if you use 2-3 vehicles ?

Do you keep a seperate log for each service ?

Any ideas would be appreciated.

( can i claim mileage and airfare from picking vehicles up at auctions as business expense, although i am not a licensed dealer ?)- side hustle.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I use a pad and pen. I record the time and mileage when I go online, and then when I go offline. 

If my car is moving, I'm online. If my car is moving while I'm not in it, I'm in trouble.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a side question to this.
> 
> Suppose you drive for Uber, Lyft , and pizza delivery.
> 
> ...


IRS allows a standard mileage rate for business deduction ($0.535/mile in 2017), regardless, of gig or vehicle used, excluding bicycles. If by chance you are 'itemizing' your business expenses, the mileage % incurred would apply to all business miles and expenses, regardless of revenue generated. For most folks, the standard mileage rate will be more beneficial than 'itemizing'.

In general, any expense incurred to generate income is deductible, so if you follow this thumb rule, your mileage/airfare would be deductible as long as you have generated income from that expense.

NOTE: No longer a tax professional, so due diligence on your part is required.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

joespug2000 said:


> I use stride, get a weekly report.
> 
> One issue is to remember to turn the app on.


It pops up automatically when you connect to Bluetooth and connect to a charger, asking if you are driving for work.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> If my car is moving while I'm not in it, I'm in trouble.


You got me. You got me real good there


----------

